

The #1 reason your job sucks and how to fix it - mcxx
http://johnplaceonline.com/stress-management/the-1-reason-your-job-sucks-and-how-to-fix-it/

======
vlad
Here's what I think:

People need to understand that when traveling through life--whether by car,
aging, networking, degrees, promotions, dating)--it doesn't matter where you
actually are. At all. It never has, and it never will. Those photos you took
are pointless. If pictures are worth a thousand words, then people are worth a
billion photos. A few photos a day just can't capture what you're thinking,
the social context, the general mood, your thoughts and feelings, the state of
the economy, foreign relations, what you just did 5 minutes prior, what you
just ate, what your friends are up to off-camera, if the person next to you
smells like they're drunk, the charge on your cell phone, your status with
friends and family, etc.

Photos give the illusion of defining you at a point in time, but they are NOT
a virtual machine or an environment like Squeak--they're just a screen shot--
and not what the person's doing, either, but what what's visible for that
split second of time.

The big problem, then, is that people judge themselves by what they would look
like if somebody were to take a photo of them, and not by where they're going.
In fact, people are doing everything they can to impede where they're going--
buying anti-age cremes, spending money so they don't have to take the
responsibility of saving it, which might otherwise make them feel older. So,
people are always focusing on looking like they have never made any progress
in their lives.

However, when traveling through life--whether by car, aging, networking,
degrees, promotions, dating)--it doesn't matter where you actually are. At
all. It never has, and it never will.

The only two things that matter are the direction and velocity. Therefore, you
always have to make the best choices you can for your life, when buying
things, socializing, and business. Look at what's stopping you, decide your
options, and pick the best overall choice, and if you really can't see a
better way, then do the option that is easier. Then move on. Life is better
than any video game because you have infinite choices in infinite areas. The
key is to hurry up and make a choice, and move on to the other 230 trillion
choices you have.

If you know you like a shirt, and the fit and price range is good, but you
can't decide between red and blue, pick one randomly and move on. Who cares
what it will look like when somebody takes a photo of you?

------
Goladus
I would suggest rather than trying to find what you love, try first to learn
to love what you do. Almost everyone has room to do their job better. The
direction you should take your career will become more obvious after you do
that. In my experience, these are the biggest obstacles to loving what you do:

\- Being pessimistic yourself.

\- Being surrounded by pessimistic people.

\- Working for pessimistic management.

\- Dealing with a poor physical work environment.

\- Forgetting to aggressively attempt hard problems.

Sometimes, you'll hit a wall. It can't ALL come from within (though some
Bhuddists may disagree).

I unloaded trucks in a warehouse for a few months after college, and while it
was rewarding to get stronger and satisfying to work very quickly, it was
clear that there would be very little change approaching infinity, and I could
not do this the rest of my life.

In my last job, I was beginning to notice a similar wall, but more importantly
it was fairly clear that management both did not enjoy working with
technology, and did not enjoy managing employees within the framework of the
company. They did not enjoy dealing with bureaucracy, yet it was forced on
them often. This resulted in consistently poor morale. Even when we thought
morale was good, it was bad by the standards of the company I work fow now.

It happened so gradually that all of a sudden one day I noticed that the
thought of going to work made me sick to me stomach. But I knew it wasn't the
work, because just a month or so earlier I'd happily immersed myself in a
project and learned a lot, and I'd been making consistent progress.

If you need inspiration, Paul Graham's essays are good, although the one I
would recommend first is Fred Brooks "The Tar Pit" (part of _The Mythical Man-
Month_ collection). In particular, in the section called "Joys of the Craft"
he lists five reasons: The joy of making things, the pleasure of making them
for other people, the fascination of the puzzle-like nature of the problems,
the joy of always learning, and the delight of working in such a "tractible
medium" that nevertheless produces real measurable results.

~~~
rokhayakebe
_learn to love...._ We do not love jobs, what we have is Passion for our apps.
We do not want 2 b offered Jobs, we want to Create them. We do not want to
work for Google, maybe they can buy our startup, but we will leave as soon as
we can. We do not want to work with 100k other employees, we want to work with
100M users. We are artists. We create it. They enjoy it. That we love.

------
corentin
The article ties one's dreams to his job. To some extent it's a valid link
because work is so much of our lives. But as far as I'm concerned a job is
just a tool, a (rather painful) way to obtain freedom; the wealth I create
while working allows me to do whatever I want in my free time (I'd rather have
just the wealth than the job). I prefer clearly separating my work life and my
_fun_ life instead of living for my job. The non-work part is much easier: if
I want to become a robotics engineer for a month, I can buy parts and play
with them until I get bored (and want to become a musician for a month). If I
want to become a professional robotics engineer, it's a very different story!
(I chose this example while thinking of Anybots: now that Trevor has the
wealth, I'm pretty sure he's building robots for pure fun only; if he decided
early, right after graduation, to start a career in robotics he would probably
be designing boring industrial robots for some corporation).

~~~
koolmoe
"I prefer clearly separating my work life and my _fun_ life instead of living
for my job"

That's likely because your job is not fun. If you were more invested in it
(e.g., it fulfilled your dreams), you might feel differently.

Thinking that work doesn't have to be fun is what leads most people to
dissatisfaction, IMO. I think the idea that your job should be a vehicle for
fulfillment is a very important one. Time is scarce resource, and it is a
shame that many people are willing to trade the bulk of their lives away
helping someone else achieve his dreams rather than trying to achieve their
own.

It occurs to me that the most liberating and frightening aspect of
entrepreneurship is its lack of definition compared to traditional employment.
Consider that a traditional employment relationship leaves the average
employee little time for introspection, and it's easy to see that he's been
trained to dream small and settle for the scraps of time he hasn't traded to
his employer for a relatively small amount of money.

------
aswanson
My job sucks because I am not the founder and owner of the business.

------
alex_c
Good advice for those of us striving for levels 3-5 (as the vast majority of
ycnews readers probably are)...

Stop and imagine how pretentious such advice will be to those - the majority
of the population - who are still trying to achieve level 1 and 2. "Follow
your dreams" is great advice for those of us who aren't in immediate danger of
starving; the worst that can happen if we fail at achieving our dreams will be
that we have to settle for a job we find boring and unfulfilling - not a job
that's low-paying or dangerous, and definitely not in danger of ending up on
the streets.

Not disagreeing with the article, just a bit of perspective... I personally am
grateful that I have the opportunity to aim for the top of the pyramid, but
many people don't have the luxury to be picky about how they're putting food
on the table.

------
fad
So he had to work for 6 years to realize he didn't like his work?

~~~
dfranke
I don't think that's synonymous with what he said: that he didn't find his
work fulfilling. That's a higher threshold. If you could get paid to play
video games, you might like your job, but probably wouldn't find it
fulfilling.

